# los 1000 de gévy



## totor

Querida Gévy,

1000 felicitaciones por tus primeros 1000 posts, ya en camino a los segundos 1000.

que sigamos contando con tu calidez, tu pertinencia y todos tus bisous.

un gran bisou para ti.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Hola,

1000, ya. Parece ayer que te conocimos y parece que eres una amiga de toda la vida.

Aider est ta devise, 
Encourager ta maxime,
Mettre sur la voie ton cheval de bataille,
Secourir ton élan,
Partager ta philosophie

ET LES BISOUS TON SYMBOLE

Donc....

Merci pour ta présence.
Martine. Besotes


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Gévy, Je n'ai pas mots pour exprimer mon recoinassance pour ton aide si utile et opportune.

¡Mil felicidades por tus mil post! y muchas más por tu ayuda personal.
Bravo et un millards du Bravos pour toi!!!!!!!!!!

Lamentablemente no me puedo poner en un link y mandarte un besototototototote. Pero imagínatel porfa que va de todo corazón


----------



## Calamitintin

Bravo Gévy ! 
Ca ne fait pas très longtemps que je fréquente le forum français-español, mais tu m'as déjà aidée sur...oh je dirais bien presque 100% de mes posts  Merciiiiiiiiiiiii beaucoup !
 Un beso 
Cal


----------



## marcoszorrilla

Por supuesto que me uno con mucho gusto a este evento de cuatro cifras.
*
Muchas felicidades Gévi.*


----------



## yserien

Hola Gévi, como dice una antigua cancíón de Marisol "solo pido a dios que no me faltes nunca, que me vida comienza cuando te conocí, tu eres como el sol de la mañana que entra por mi ventana.etc.etc."


----------



## Lisory

Hola, bonjour

Qu'ajouter à tous ces compliments ? Allier autant de compétence et de gentillesse c'est chose rare. Surtout ne change rien !

Mes félicitations. 

Cordialement,

Mylène


----------



## Lezert

félicitations pour ce pluri-centenaire ou ce mono-millénaire?
ou comme dirait Mao s'il avait connu Gévy
"Que mille autres fleurs s'épanouissent"


----------



## Gévy

Waouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu, je suis toute rouge d'emotion et de plaisir. Je ne vous avais pas vus arriver et d'un coup (merci Totor), je vous découvre là avec vos gentils messages, votre amitié... et bon, ben, c'est l'émotion la plus complète !  

Ça ne fait pas si longtemps que ça que j'ai fait mon apparition ici, mais l'ambiance est si sympa que j'y ai fait mon nid au plus vite. Et c'est 1000 posts veulent dire que j'ai la langue bien pendue, ou les doigts bien crochus... 

J'ai reçu, et je reçois de vous tous, tellement de chaleur humaine, de bonne humeur, que ça donne envie de participer. Vous voyez, si je participe tant... c'est de votre faute !!! 

Et si j'ai pu en aider quelques uns, vous n'avez pas été chiches non plus pour me donner un coup de main.

Alors, merci, merci de tout coeur ! 

1000 BISOUS, MUXUS ET BESOS,  à chacun de vous.

Gévy


----------



## Calamitintin

Si tu avais attendu 3 jours pour arriver à 1000 on aurait pu faire d'une pierre deux coups et te souhaiter ton anniversaire en même temps


----------



## Anthos

Le dije una vez a Víctor que temía que el foro fuera demasiado adictivo, que podía uno acabar a las cuatro de la mañana con un cenicero hasta arriba, la botella de Mr. Walker a medio gas, y sacándole punta a la más intrincada palabreja... Me respondió que consultara sus recomendaciones sobre medidas de prevención.
Pues sí. El foro es adictivo. Y gracias a personas como Gévy, que nos mantienen colgados de la teclita y disfrutando como niños con un juguete nuevo.
Bienvenidos sean otros mil. Un saludo y un beso.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

*Gévy*, 
Je viens de rentrer d'un court voyage et me retrouve avec cette jolie surprise.
Felicidades por tus numerosos éxitos, desgranados a lo largo de estas 1000 ayudas que has sabido entregar día a día.
C'est toujours un plaisir et un privilège d'être côte à côte avec toi dans le forum franco-espagnol.
Muchos besos


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Voyons, Calamitintin, on aurait perdu 11 messages...  pour l´instant  

Gévy es un pozo de sabiduría que tiene soluciones para todo... bueno... esto... no estoy segura  
Ce n´est que partie remise....
continuará....


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Hé ! Je croyais avoir plus de temps pour te féliciter... Ce sera donc pour plus tard ! 
Pour le moment, je reste sur le même t'aime thème.


----------



## Gévy

Merci Anthos, Victor, pour ces gentils messages. Pour moi aussi c'est un plaisir de vous renconter sur le forum. Alors, Victor, tu nous lâches pour faire des voyages, tu n'as pas honte ?

Eh oui, la soirée avançant, le cendrier se remplit...je l'avoue... le verre reste vide, que je n'aille pas vous dire que des bêtises... hips !

Martine, super le puits ! jajajaj...

Mon anniv, Calamitintin? Oui, oui, il faut fêter ça aussi, jijiji....

Karine, c'est à c't'heure-là qu'on arrive ? Merci pour ce gros bisou. Et si on créait un forum français-dessin-espagnol, hein ? Là, on ne dormirait plus de la nuit !!!

Tout plein de bisous pour tous,

Gévy... la gamine encore pour quelques jours


----------



## Luis Saiz

Querida Gévy:
¡Qué gran  sorpresa he tenido al encontrarme  con esta celebración!. No me había fijado en el número exacto de tus intervenciones.   
 
Después de leer los textos de los amigos del Foro poco se puede añadir.  Que te mereces  todos esos elogios y aun creo que se quedan cortos. 
 
 En mi larga vida no he conocido a nadie con tal  vocación  de  ayudar   a todos desinteresadamente  y si hiciéramos ‘balance’ entre las ayudas que pides y las que das,  quizá estas últimas fueran   más  del  99%  de aquéllas.
 
Mille bisous.
Luis


----------



## Gévy

Hola Luis,

No te pases, no te pases, ja, ja, ja... Porque si no pregunto más a menudo es porque los demás se me adelantan.

Y lo que importa es que todos, los que preguntamos y los que contestamos, aprendemos mucho sobre multitud de temas que ni siquiera sospechábamos.

Y esto es lo que me gusta. Esto, y todos vosotros.

Un beso y mil gracias, Louison,

Gévy


----------



## geve

Ah Gévy j'ai vu ! Enfin, je t'ai pas beaucoup vue dernièrement, c'est que le forum est grand, on s'y perd... Mais je tiens néanmoins à saluer le millier de ma presque homonyme !

Une petite partie pour fêter ça ? jijiji (je m'essaie au rire hispanique, c'est nouveau pour moi)


----------



## Gévy

Merci Geve, c'est vrai que ça fait un bail qu'on ne se voit plus toutes les deux. C'est donc d'autant plus sympa que tu viennes me saluer ici.

Chouette !Une partie de déli-délo ! Attends, je prends mon goûter, je fais mes devoirs, et je descends dans la cour. A tout de suite !

(Ton rire a l'accent idéal, prononciation parfaite, jajajaja...)

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Y hoy, ha llegado el gran día...
Gévy cumple....poco... chuuut

Había pensado en un ramo pero... ¡qué diablos! ya que vives en la capital...
gentil coquelicot mesdames, gentil coquelicot...

Muchos besos y muy feliz cumpleaños

(esperamos la tarta.........)


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Gévy:

Debes estar estresada con tantas celebraciones seguidas. ¡Espero que lo puedas soportar!

*¡FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS!*

Un beso


----------



## totor

y también esto, de parte de mi compatriota.


----------



## geve

Un deuxième événement ? Il faut que je re-poste alors ! Et moi qui m'était à peine remise de notre partie... Franchement, à la déli-délo, personne ne te bat. Et dire que tu voulais en plus faire de la corde à sauter après... Ah oui, vraiment, tu l'auras pas volé, ton gâteau d'anniversaire ! (ben oui, c'est qu'on a réveillé une de mes vieilles passions récemment - d'ailleurs si tu pouvais me mettre le pouce de côté je t'en serai éternellement reconnaissante) 
Ah - j'allais oublier les bougies ! *Bon anniversaire Gévy !*


----------



## totor

chicas, ¿qué es el déli-délo? leí las instrucciones el otro día pero era tan complicado que me di por vencido. ¿yo también puedo jugar?


----------



## Gévy

Un gros gâteau au chocolat vous attend tous, le champagne est au frais ! Venez tous, on fait la fête !!!
Merci Martine, de tout coeur, pour tes voeux, mais surtout pour ton amitié. Les 50 s'annoncent heureux.

Bisous (plus vieux mais pas encore rassis !!!)

Gévy


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Gévy said:


> Un gros gâteau au chocolat vous attend tous, le champagne est au frais ! Venez tous, on fait la fête !!!
> Merci Martine, de tout coeur, pour tes voeux, mais surtout pour ton amitié. Les 50 s'annoncent heureux.
> Bisous (*plus vieux* mais pas encore rassis !!!)
> Gévy


 
Gévy, j'ai quelque expérience dans la matière, crois-moi, et je peux te dire que tu ne seras jamais aussi jeune que tu l'es maintenant...


----------



## Gévy

Ouaissssssssssss, super, vous êtes tous là !!! Quel plaisir ! 

Victor, merci de tes voeux et de me rassurer sur mon éternelle jeunesse, ha, ha, ha... Je crois que tu viens là de m'offrir l'eau de Jouvence !  C'est un joli cadeau pour les 50 !

Totor, mil gracias, guapetón, y me encanta que Quino haya pensado en mí cuando dibujó esa viñeta de Mafalda, todo un detalle . Je t'expliquerai le jeu plus tard, tu verras c'est pas si compliqué que ça !

Ma petite Geve, à peine le temps de me remettre d'une fête à l'autre, j'ai des courbatures partout d'avoir tant couru à la déli-délo, mais on s'est drôlement bien amusé ! Joli gâteau (au fromage ? Serait-ce ce qu'on appelle un pied de nez ?  ) et original. Je le trouve parfait ! 

Mille mercis à tous !!! 

Gévy


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Ta malice, ta joie de vivre avec tes _jajajajaj _(oui, avec un j final surnuméraire !)  et ta gentillesse sont des garanties de jeunesse éternelle. 
Je ne suis pas plus inspirée qu'il y a trois jours, mais il faut croire que j'avais faim : tiens, j'ai quand même réussi à t'en mettre une part de côté pendant que Geve expliquait la déli-délo à tous les autres ! 

Bisous.


----------



## marcoszorrilla

Et cette Tatin t'attend.
 
Volontiers j'emprunte André Breton:



> Je vous souhaite d'être follement aimée.


----------



## Gévy

Karine, tu peux te taire, pour la malice et les rigolades je crois que tu me bats à plates coutures, jajajaja + J  ... Et pour le dessin aussi, si tu voyais comment je dessine, tu serais écroulée de rire !!! Hummmmmmmmm... le gâteau était délicieux et si joliment décoré ! 

Marcos,  merci pour les feux d'artifice qui ont explosé (tatatintatan  , pchouf, pchouf, paf, paf, boum !) en ouvrant ton message. Grandiose ! Mais pas moyen de la voir cette jolie tarte...   Bouahhhhhhhhhhhh... Je suis sûre pourtant qu'elle avait une allure superbe et alléchante, miam-miam...

Bon, c'est quand la prochaine célébration ? Je commence à prendre goût à la chose !!!

Mille bisous et merci !

Gévy


----------



## ena 63

Hola Gévy:
Sin querer invitarme a la fiesta, desearte muchas felicidades y agradecerte tu amabilidad, sencillez y por supuesto tu sabiduria.

Besitos,
Almudena


----------



## alicantina

¡Feliz cumpleaños, Gévy! Joyeux anniversaire! Yo te escribo en español, que así voy más rápido, ja ja. Ya no te mando más tartas, que sino, al final, cogerás un empacho, pero eso sí, recibe muchos saludos y sobre todo, tirones de oreja de mi parte. 

Je t'embrasse affectueusement!!


----------



## CABEZOTA

Très bon anniversaire et bravo pour les 1000 posts, toujours très utiles!


----------



## Gévy

Almudena-ena, je découvre enfin ton nom, voilà aussi un joli cadeau d'anniversaire ! Bien sûr que tu es invitée à la fête. Youpiiiiii ! Merci pour ces mots chaleureux et je dois dire que j'apprécie aussi tes interventions, et d'ailleurs, celles de tous ceux qui sont réunis ici. 

Alicantina, muchas gracias por mandarme tus felicitaciones también. Y no te preocupes si vienen en castellano, con la ayuda del diccionario va que chuta, jajajaja...  . Ya tengo las orejas rojas... 50 tirones... ufffffff, menos mal que lo hiciste con delicadeza.

Cabezota, merci aussi, tu es arrivé en douce et je ne t'avais pas vu. C'est toujours un plaisir pour moi de te retrouver au fil des messages. 

Besotes y toda mi amistad,

Gévy


----------



## Domtom

Bon anniversaire !

50 ans ! Tu étais née 6½ ans avant que moi. Que tu puisse vivre au moins 50 ans encore !

Toujours tu aides tout le monde. C’est bien ça. Aussi en aidant les autres on peut être aidé à son tour.

Bisous,

Lluís


----------



## Gévy

Merci Lluis, c'est sympa de te joindre à nous !

Mais n'exagère pas... 50 ans de plus... et je serai complètement gaga... Imagine le désastre sur le forum, jajajaja... Tu imagines les radotages, les réponses qui commenceraient par: de mon temps, quand j'étais jeune, je ne sais plus si je vous l'ai dit mais... et rebelote ! L'enfer !!!

Mille bisous,

Gévy


----------



## mickaël

Gévy said:


> Mais n'exagère pas... 50 ans de plus... et je serai complètement gaga... Imagine le désastre sur le forum, jajajaja... Tu imagines les radotages, les réponses qui commenceraient par: de mon temps, quand j'étais jeune, je ne sais plus si je vous l'ai dit mais... et rebelote ! L'enfer !!!


 
Dans 50 ans, tu auras peut-être un peu de mal à souffler les bougies (hmm... et encore, je me le demande  ), mais tu ne seras toujours pas à court d'idées. 
(Oui, déjà que je dessine mal en temps normal, alors pense là-dessus...  )

*Joyeux anniversaire* adorable Gévy... et *joyeux postiversaire*, puisque tu as décidé de fêter les deux en même temps (Tout ça pour avoir deux fois plus de gâteaux.. Bah non, moi je n'en apporte qu'un. Vu le nombre que tu as déjà reçu, ça te suffira, gourmande  ). 

Un grand merci pour toute cette aide si riche et si pertinente que tu as déjà apportée sur les forums espagnols et français, et puis aussi pour ta débordante joie de vivre, ton humour, ta gentillesse et également ton amitié  

Bon, puisque je vois que tu n'attends que ça, le voilà ton cadeau : je t'offre un possible avatar*... à moins que tu ne préfères un bisou ?  (* toujours récalcitrante à en mettre un ?)

Bisous, pataclic, pataclac


----------



## Gévy

Génial Mickaël, c'est tout à fait moi sur le dessin, sauf que, bien sûr, tu es trop bon et comme toujours tu me fais plus belle qu'en réalité.  

Ton avatar est super ! Si je savais le coller il serait déjà mis en place ( pas très douée de ce côté la môme Gévy...).

Etudie bien ton espagnol, mais n'oublie pas de venir nous voir au forum, c'est là qu'on pratique le mieux... et puis. on s'ennuie sans toi !

A très bientôt alors, GAMIN (jijiji) et tout plein de bisous de la guenon a lunettes  

Pataclic-plouf-plouf,

Gévy


----------



## yserien

Feliz aniversario Gévy. yserien


----------



## Gévy

Gracias, Yserien, me alegra recibir tu felicitación. Ya he visto que se te salían los ojos de las orbitas describiendo a los yogures, je, je, je... anda, anda...  

A los 50 , qué somos, ¿¿¿¿¿cuajadas ???? 

Besotes,

Gévy


----------



## Anthos

¡Jo! ¡No hay quien supere el pastel "Tatin" de Marcos! Un poco más y le pego un bocado a la pantalla. Pero creo que este regalo virtual tampoco está nada mal. Bouquet-de-roses.gif
Bon anniversaire, Gévy!


----------



## Víctor Pérez

*Gévy*:

Como lo cortés no quita lo valiente (por cierto, ¿alguién me puede decir eso en francés?), después de recibir tantos y tan bonitos ramos de flores, creo que vas a necesitar esto.

Por otro lado, no es para ser aguafiestas (y esto, ¿cómo es en francés?), después de tantas y tan exquisitas tartas, para poder seguir con la fiesta creo que vamos todos a necesitar esto.

besos
Víctor   el pragmático...


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Anthos et Víctor,

Quel beau bouquet de fleurs, Anthos, merci! C'est bien agréable d'avoir pu les mettre directement dans les vases que Víctor, toujours attentif à tous le détails, a mis immédiatement à ma disposition. 

C'est vrai que la tarte Tatin était exquise et je ne pense pas qu'on ait besoin aujourd'hui d'un remède pour le foie. Tout était parfait, léger, et formidablement bon.

Et comme on a tous fini la fête sur un swing endiablé, pas de problème, les calories ont été brûlées ! 

Heureusement qu'aucun trouble-fête (une réponse sur deux, Víctor, pour un lendemain de fête ce n'est pas si mal...) ne s'est présenté.

Bisous et merci d'être tous venus !

Gévy


----------



## geve

Je veux bien me dévouer pour faire la trouble-fête  : ne faudrait-il par renommer ce fil "Los 1000 y los 50 de Gévy" ? 
Autrement, j'ai bien peur que les dernières contributions ne soient sérieusement hors-sujet.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Tu as raison *geve*: tu es vraiment une trouble-fête


----------



## zaby

Bon je suis très en retard, mais c'est que ça m'a pris un peu de temps de préparer un gâteau de postianniversaire assez grand pour que tout le monde en ait une part  Il n'y a plus qu'à remplir quelques coupes 

Félicitations et Joyeux anniversaire !​


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Zaby,

Je vois qu'il faut que je loue la salle des fêtes un peu plus longtemps que prévu, ha, ha, ha... Là, c'est vraiment "una fiesta a lo grande".  

Merci pour tes voeux ! 

Mille bisous,

Gévy, hips !


----------

